# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Pijnlijke vaten/ aderen

## maartje

Sinds twee jaar heb ik pijnlijke aderen in onderarmen en -benen; geen spataderen echter. Aanleiding onduidelijk; zowel bij rust als inspanning. 
Mijn huisarts verwijst me naar een fysiotherapeut, maar ik denk niet dat dat de oplossing is. Heeft iemand ervaring met deze klacht?
Groet,
maartje

----------


## Channy

Hoi Maartje,

Ik had 4 jaar geleden ook veel pijn in onderbenen.. Ik kon ook geen lang aanhoudende bewegingen maken met mijn armen.. Nu blijkt dat ik de het fenomeen van Raynaud met de onderliggende Ziekte van Buerger.. Dit is een chronische slagaderontsteking.. De artsen wisten niet wat ze met me aan moesten maar ik had heel veel pijn.. Laatste 2 jaar heb ik last van wondjes aan mijn tenen die niet genezen omdat mijn voeten beide niet genoeg bloed krijgen. Voor mij gaat nu de behandeling beginnen.. ALs je meer infi wilt kun je me ook mailen. Maar ik denk dat het wel belangrijk is om het goed te laten onderzoeken.. Misschien is het onschuldig maar nooit geschoten is altijd mis.. 
Succes...

Groetjes Chantal

----------

